# Washing with no hose pipe



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wil be washing the car tomorrow, rain permiting, without a hose pipe as we are in a ban area. Thinking lots of running about with buckets! :roll:


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Washed mine today, also without hose pipe...lots of buckets of water and rinsed with a watering can with the rose on...took ages and probably used as much water as if I'd used the hose!! :?

Regards
Ross


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

:lol: :lol:

Thought as much, might wait till it is raining & do it :!:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There was an item about this in Auto Express it takes more water to wash with buckets etc than with a hose with a stop start sprinkler end fitted 
Get a cheap pressure washer and a large plastic box you can fill the box with water and most pressure washers will run from a hose held in the bottom of the box


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going to get a water butt to use as wash water, it will need to be filtered and certain pressure washers can draw water from it. But for the main wash without water I'm using onr, it seems to work well and you can be done in just over 30 minutes.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Get yourself one of these Washmatics. Cheap enough.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Washmatik-Cle ... 664wt_1185

Hoggy.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Plan was to wash it while it rained to save on the buckets but just as I get out it stops raining!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Get yourself one of these Washmatics. Cheap enough.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Washmatik-Cle ... 664wt_1185
> 
> Hoggy.


Good call Hoggy, certainly cheap enough.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

i have no out side water source and weekly wash uses 5 buckets of water max,
2 to wash 
2 to rinse 
1 for wheels
buckets use less than hose ,thats a fact


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chassmash said:


> i have no out side water source and weekly wash uses 5 buckets of water max,
> 2 to wash
> 2 to rinse
> 1 for wheels
> buckets use less than hose ,thats a fact


5 buckets is 50 liters I I am sure on there test Auto Express used less than that


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I never use my hose too much water waste, i just use a plastic watering can max 5 fills, luckily a very short distance from my kitchen to where the car is parked.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Pressure washers use even less water. I think my karcher is 140bar 420 liters and hour so thats 7 liters a minute.

So 50 liters will get you about 7 minutes of pressure washing. Thats enough to do a car twice if you wanted to.

I suspect most cheaper pressure washers won't have as much flow rate as that though, i think the full price of that pressure washer was £400. Once you've used a decent pressure washer you can't go back.

AFAIK all Karchers will run from a water butt or similar container


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

i think most water is used in the rinse stage as most who reg clean would use 2-3 buckets just to wash so the rinse stage using bucket i believe uses far less water ,i use or did untill ban in my job as a landscape gardener so am fully aware of amounts per litre per minute used by hose although i can still use a hose to clean my commercial van id rather help the cause and stick with buckets


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm on a meter anyway so any waste i have to pay for (then again i have to use a hell of a lot for it to be more expensive than rates)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

9 litres of water to wash ours


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I get the guy down my gym to do it as businesses are exempt from the ban! I trust him too.

When the hose pipes are back on (whatever year that is!!!) I will do it myself.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'm going to get a water butt to use as wash water, it will need to be filtered and certain pressure washers can draw water from it. But for the main wash without water I'm using onr, it seems to work well and you can be done in just over 30 minutes.


ONR is ace! Been using it since I got my TT. Think I use about 3 buckets of water to wash the car. 1 chucked over it to rinse off most of the big stuff, then 2BM wash with ONR and clean water. If you keep on top of it every week or 2 it's never that dirty anyway.


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well im lucky as i live and work in a commercial property i can still use a hosepipe


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Get yourself one of these Washmatics. Cheap enough.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Washmatik-Cle ... 664wt_1185
> 
> Hoggy.


A brush?..... Not for me.


----------



## blizeH (Feb 10, 2012)

No hose for me either, had a quick go at the car (it was already very clean thankfully) yesterday and it took four buckets just to do a very quick job... really not practical whatsoever. I'm tempted to try and time it so I only clean the car when it's raining, but in honesty reading through these posts I think a hose with a stop/start nozzle is the way forward


----------

